# Melanie's First Turnings



## rdnkmedic

Melanie's first real attempt at anything on the lathe. She said I wanna make a snowman and as you can see it turned into three. I helped a little while showing her how to do a couple of things. I also did the finish for her. All are finished with CA. 

Left to right----Box Elder, Sweet Gum, and Hickory.

She wouldn't post them so I had to. I think she did a great job. Only problem is I didn't get any lathe time today. I might have created a monster.

Reactions: Like 17


----------



## DKMD

Sweet! Rolling beads like that is not the easiest thing to do, so I'm thinking she's a natural!


Can you say "two lathe household"?!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC

Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

Nothing wrong with a 2 lathe household. I think I could use an upgrade. Go big or go home, right? I think I'm gonna need a bigger shop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Looks like a perfect excuse to go out and buy a Oneway.....

Hopefully she'll let you use it once it arrives :)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rdnkmedic

She just said she gets the new lathe. Dang!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Those are cool. She has the eye for sure. She'll pass us all by if she spends the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Sounds to me like ..... well .... home.  Nice job Mel!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung

Great job, Mel!

My wife would probably really like those. Gives me a great idea of something to make for her once I get my lathe up and going!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123

Nice work by the lady. Can't wait for her first pen or bowl.

Ray

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Good lookin snowmen. My wife loves them lil buggers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Sweet! Mad skills!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ms. Rdnkmedic

Y'all are so sweet. I think if they were ugly you'd still tell me I did a great job. I just tried to "like" all of your comments but the site tells me I must log in to do it when I am logged in. ??? My work isn't worthy to even be among the talent and knowledge WB holds. Kevin insisted putting my snowmen up for all to see. 

Anyway, I just love all of you! I admit I am more partial to some than others. I really wish we could have a get together some day. I'd even clean up behind all of you, happily, just to meet each of you. 

The conversations among you, how and what you say says a lot about you. I am a pretty good judge of character too. And I have a good feeling......I am a faithful lurker, so just because I don't comment or "like" something that goes on doesn't mean I'm not around. When Kevin is on WB (and hogging the ipad) I am always looking over his shoulder making comments and he tells me all the time I need to log on. Maybe one day when I get a little smarter. 

Thanks for all the kudos and smilies. Gives me inspiration to make one more

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ms. Rdnkmedic

This one is chinaberry. Thanks again. Y'all are sweet. 

Does this hat make him look fat?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ironman123

Way to go Melanie. Two more, two more, I love chinaberry.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Snow men are supposed to be fat!!! he looks nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I just showed my wife, who loves snowmen, and she absolutely loves em!

Oh...and me too. ;)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elnino

where is the paduak nose? great job! i might have to make some of these.

i wonder if i could hollow them out from the bottom and cut down on the weight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

Welcome to the vortex, Melanie ... 

Nice work on the snowmen -- I still have trouble turning smooth rounded beads like these, I must practice more. Perhaps make a couple of snowmen each time as a warm-up exercise before each project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ms. Rdnkmedic

Finishing (sanding) is just as important to me as the turned project. There are definitely tool marks on them. I am trying. I am very detailed oriented so I have to convince myself it doesn't have to be perfect, but it's hard. I can get bogged down real easy. 
Kevin says there's no set pattern for a snowman-that takes a _little _pressure off. I think I need a smaller "skew". I also keep looking for some bigger blanks of wood in Kevin's stash. (Don't tell) No luck so far. I want to make a big one. 

The box elder and sweet gum turned and finished the smoothest so far. Fun stuff! 
Hey do y'all know anyone who has some sweet Georgia Sweet Gum? 

Mel~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass

It is fun and they look very nice. Don't get down on what you've done. Practice makes...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## elnino

when starting off 80 grit sandpaper is your best friend. i'm sure once you learn to hone your skew you will start with 220 or higher when sanding. you can always make a tiny skew from 1/4 round HSS steel they work great but you would have to turn a handle too!!! :D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mel - very nice job. Doc hit the nail on the head - you are rolling beads! A lot of turners struggle with that. Great turn, great finish- great start! Can't wait to see what next. 
Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mel - Gail said she really likes the Boxelder snowman, and now wants me to make her some. She says you did a fabulous job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

Well......let's see some pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NCWoodArt

Sounds like she needs a new Nova DVR for Christmas. Maybe you should have taught her how to sand & finish instead of how to turn? Great work & created some ideas for me for some family gifts this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

aerocustomsexotics said:


> Sounds like she needs a new Nova DVR for Christmas. Maybe you should have taught her how to sand & finish instead of how to turn? Great work & created some ideas for me for some family gifts this year.



Yep, you are right about the sanding and finishing. Especially the sanding.


----------



## SENC

Like these more and more, Mel... really nice work! Perhaps a nativity next?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

I think I will buy her a pocket knife and she can whittle a nativity scene. I might as well take up knitting. I will never get back to my, I mean, her lathe. I will have to sneak out in the middle of the night. I will have to sneak and hide just to create a small bowl. You guys are so encouraging.

LOL------we spend a lot of time together. This is just another way for us to do that. But a small lathe might be an option one day. No telling what she could do with some practice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC

You know, Kevin, we've all been trying to be nice... but I'll just be blunt about what we're all thinking but not saying. Knitting is a good idea for you, as it is clear Mel is the one with the turning talent in your family. Perhaps she can make you a rocking chair, so you can knit in the corner of her shop while she creates masterpieces.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rdnkmedic

I may have found my destiny. Thanks. And I could sweep up for her everyday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC

We all have a purpose in this life, the journey is to find it. You may be one of the lucky ones who discover your purpose at a young age so that you can make the best of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123

I can see you now sweeping her shop with a custom made broom handle by Melanie in your hands. Man, how lucky can you get.

Ray

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ms. Rdnkmedic

Senc, I think I like you........ I like the way you think.

Just so you know, Kevin is enjoying this just as much as y'all are. He loves me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ms. Rdnkmedic

Look what I found when I got home from work this morning! I love it!!! Kevin turned this. (between sweeping up *my* shavings, hehehe) Just what I wanted...a big snowman! 

This is wormy Bradford pear, about 16" tall and 6" at the base. It's still green and not completely finished, so I'm kinda excited to see what it might do. Not to mention.....it's good practice for Kevin too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin - Thats just awesome. The turning is great but the sentiment is better. Well done my friend. Well done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rdnkmedic

NYWoodturner said:


> Kevin - Thats just awesome. The turning is great but the sentiment is better. Well done my friend. Well done


Thanks, Scott. I'm just trying to keep up with her.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ironman123

Well done. As a loving husband and as a wood turner.

Ray

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BrentWin

rdnkmedic said:


> I may have found my destiny. Thanks. And I could sweep up for her everyday.


 
Some are meant to create, some are meant to sweep up the floor afterwards.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD

If you add some arms and knitting paraphernalia, you'd have a self portrait there, Kevin!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rdnkmedic

Everybody's a comedian. Even Ol' Sawbones. I'm gonna let Melanie turn the knitting needles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

